# Edible Rabbits



## Steve-O (Dec 6, 2013)

I live in south Utah County. Anyone know of a place w/in 30 minutes where I can find cottontail rabbits?

I know that jack rabbits are open season all year, but I'd rather hunt something I can eat.

Thanks!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

you can always put the jacks in the slow cooker....good eats right there.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Steve Rinella and Hank Shaw just did a spot on cooking Jack Rabbits, looked really good, It was on one of the past Meateater shows. i think you can find it on youtube or Hank Shaw's Facebook page as well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

and as far as cottons go, good luck. There are lots of us that like to find them, and IMO Utah county is shot out unless you have permission on a farm somewhere, and even then....good luck. The only places I know of that I can consistently shoot cottons are at least 2 hours away from Provo.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I had luck for cottontails a few weeks ago in Saratoga Springs just a few miles past the four corners in Lehi. Picked up four in about two hours


----------



## Steve-O (Dec 6, 2013)

dmaestas said:


> I had luck for cottontails a few weeks ago in Saratoga Springs just a few miles past the four corners in Lehi. Picked up four in about two hours


Did you go as far as Fairfield? It's past the Eagle Mtn. turnoff.


----------

